# Alex Prochazka Loses Sponsorships After Rioting in Vancouver



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Note to self - If you're going to riot and burn police cars, don't have your picture taken, much less have your picture taken wearing your sponsor's t-shirt!

http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/2011/06/21/oakley-dumps-alex-prochaska-due-to-vancouver-riot-photo/

What a dbag!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Have they got any proof that he was even at the riot? Pictures? Hearsay? What?










Yeah, so? Lots of people were there. Since when is irrational exuberance a crime?

Tasteless, sure, but it's not like he actually flipped the car or...










Oh.

Nvm.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You should just go ahead and delete this thread out of the respect for a fellow rider. 

AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself, focusing all of your angst toward the riot damage upon him. People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out... He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him. 


So basically, stop being a d-bag.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Fellow rider? No.

I have *zero* fellowship with anyone who flips over a total stranger's truck just for fun. No matter how much alcohol is involved, no matter how distraught he might have been over the outcome of a hockey game.

He and his fellow rioters are reaping what they've sown. Frankly, I'm pretty stoked to see that happening. Perhaps it will serve as a lesson to future would-be d-bags who think they can destroy other peoples' stuff and move on like nothing happened. It's a shame that some of them rode bikes, but that's life.

Those people are not my fellow anything.

The guy who owns the truck they flipped, he's a fellow truck owner.

See also:




http://publicshamingeternus.wordpress.com/


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*max-d*

Are you religious? Do you still look up to the Pope after he sheltered pedophiles? Do you look up to the President after his continuation of economic terrorism throughout our own country and the world? Are you insisting a single illegal act in which no human being was injured is worthy of severely damaging someones life? Are you ignorant enough to believe pushing such hatred toward a drunken teenager is in any way benefiting the rebuilding of Vancouver and lost property?

I for one don't care what my friends do because no matter what happens I'm going to stand by them in support. Do not assume I'm condoning anything nor support his actions by any means whatsoever. Flipping cars, lighting them on fire and rioting is right fvcked. But my FRIEND is receiving more personal attacks solely because hes a sponsored rider and is put into a bullshlt business-minded ideological spokesperson position. If you think your actions are justified to push further hostility toward him for being one minute fragment in the grand scale of Canadian morons than you're dumber than Sarah Palin.

PS- I'm GLAD I'm not your fellow anything.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The problem Iggz, is that he is part of the grander scale of things now because he is a pro mountain biker and got ambassador status when he accepted sponsorships. If he was just a friend or a riding buddy sure this publicity is too much but it's not that simple.

As part of the community we can only stand by him or let him stand for is actions. If we stand by him in public as a community we are sending the message that this stuff is cool among mountain bikers. I stand up for friends too but in this case I wouldn't do it in public. Standing up for him is just gonna prolong the debate and public humiliation he's gonna get.

I say let him have his public lashing until people forget about it, which they will. Standing by him on the internetz and inevitably making this thread longer is just going to make the public forget a little slower.

I for one am pissed a pro mountain biker got involved in the mess. And you gotta admit he messed up big time.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

It's no different to the NFL's policy on off-field behavior. If you're lucky enough to be among the very small minority of people who get to make money from doing something which most people have to pay to enjoy (sporadically) as a hobby, then you have a reponsibility towards your sponsors (and fellow citizens who happen to actually be paying your wages in the end) to exhibit conduct becoming. Kids look up to their idols, and much like we don't want them growing up thinking that it's OK to run illegal dogfighting rings (Vick), we also don't want them thinking that flipping over trucks and burning down your city center is acceptable or even cool. So yes, I would have been shocked had he NOT been stripped of his sponsorships.

I don't think he needs to be publically lynched though. The facts are out there for all to see, and hopefully he will come back a better person for it. I'm sure he feels pretty bad about the whole thing already. 

BTW, I'm a huge fan of Michael Vick, I hope he has another great year - and I'll be the first to congratulate Alex Pro when he picks up a new sponsor(s) at some point in the future. Second chances for anybody who deserves one.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I see it very similarly to pro football as well. If he did a crime and got caught, he should expect whatever punishment comes his way. Whether it is losing a sponsorship, having to do community service, or even going to jail. Regardless of just how famous he is, he is still a sort of public figure and is able to influence others in the community/genre in which he is a public figure. 

Missy Giove got caught selling tons of weed... Does she get let off with a slap on the wrist because she's a mountainbiker and good person? 

This kid rioted, and aided in damaging public and private property. While he may be an all around nice guy and a swell bike rider I'm sure your opinions of him would be different if it was your car that he helped flip over and set on fire. 

If he is mature about it and accepts the reponsibility of his actions, takes the punishment he gets and learns/grows from it then I can only see positive coming from this. But if he doesn't then, yes he is a d-bag.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Iggz said:


> He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him.


First off, I don't support the witch hunt that folks are on for Alex, the Canadian water polo member (who's really taken a beating online) or other folks that have been caught and shamed on the various sites. I'm REALLY glad that I didn't grow up in the age of the interwebz and when everyone has a video/camera on their phone. That said, Alex is/was paid to represent the brands he works for as a rider and an ambassador. IMO, if you're getting paid to ride a bike for a living, then you are a very privileged few and should probably think about that in these situations.

Iggz, I can appreciate you supporting your homey, however, the reality is that when that first pic of Alex in front of the truck popped up on the interwebz, he had a chance to MAN UP and admit that he was guilty. Instead, his "apology" was that he had no involvement in the demolition of the truck and instead, he got carried away and was simply posing in front of it (keep in mind - all of the grease on his pants and shirt). Then, a day after his apology, the other pics and multiple videos of him flipping the truck surfaced - which not only makes the apology disingenuous, but also makes him an outright liar. At that point, he pulled his website, his apology, etc.

I certainly can say that I've done some VERY stupid $h!t as a young adult, but when you're caught, it's time to do the right thing and admit guilt. If he was genuinely sorry, then instead of lying about his involvement, he would've manned up, admitted guilt and offered to help the poor electrician who had his personal work truck burned and his entire livelihood destroyed.

Actions speak louder than words, so we'll see if he does the right thing. My hope is that Tom gives him serious tough love and Alex learns a valuable lesson from this mistake. He's got lots of time to turn around public opinion, but he's going to need to show true remorse and make things right.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Iggz said:


> You should just go ahead and delete this thread out of the respect for a fellow rider.
> 
> AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself, focusing all of your angst toward the riot damage upon him. People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out... He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him.
> 
> So basically, stop being a d-bag.


The only ******bag here was him for deciding to flip a truck. I've seen a few videos about that particular truck already. Several people were trying to defend it so the *******s in the crowd couldn't destroy it. You know what happened to those people who were protecting someone elses means of transportation? The crowd dragged them to the ground and stomped on them.

Don't defend actions like that. There's nothing okay with what he, or anyone else involved did. Try being civilized for a change.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

whoops


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

So.....they were mad about poor calls during the series or just losing?


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

azdog said:


> So.....they were mad about poor calls during the series or just losing?


The last time the canucks made the stanley cup finals in 1994 they lost and there was a riot. That time people just wanted to break stuff and light things on fire in addition to looting. The same thing happened this year. That's why people are so angry at people like Alex.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

meeeeep said:


> The last time the canucks made the stanley cup finals in 1994 they lost and there was a riot. That time people just wanted to break stuff and light things on fire in addition to looting. The same thing happened this year. That's why people are so angry at people like Alex.


Okay, I watched the series and was pulling for the Canucks. Just wasn't sure what sparked the riot. Trust me I was plenty pi**ed when the AZ Cardinals lost the Super Bowl


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Are you religious? Do you still look up to the Pope after he sheltered pedophiles? Do you look up to the President after his continuation of economic terrorism throughout our own country and the world? Are you insisting a single illegal act in which no human being was injured is worthy of severely damaging someones life? Are you ignorant enough to believe pushing such hatred toward a drunken teenager is in any way benefiting the rebuilding of Vancouver and lost property?
> 
> I for one don't care what my friends do because no matter what happens I'm going to stand by them in support. Do not assume I'm condoning anything nor support his actions by any means whatsoever. Flipping cars, lighting them on fire and rioting is right fvcked. But my FRIEND is receiving more personal attacks solely because hes a sponsored rider and is put into a bullshlt business-minded ideological spokesperson position. If you think your actions are justified to push further hostility toward him for being one minute fragment in the grand scale of Canadian morons than you're dumber than Sarah Palin.
> 
> PS- I'm GLAD I'm not your fellow anything.


Dude, even Sarah Palin isn't dumb enough to blindly stand by her friends in light of them being morons. (Edit: Okay, I know not what I say here...she might :skep
You religious example is _total_ BS! People who _still_ support that Pope for shielding molesters are going to hell (using their conventions...I'm Atheist). Plus, religious ppl who need organized church are pretty much on par w/ Palin in terms of critical thinking intelligence so using them in ANY relations to a rational person is inane! 
Bottom line: too young and entirely too stoopid to weigh cause and effect. Hence, cause: you think it's cool to pose in front of a flipped car on fire; effect: you loose your sponsorship for being a dumba55. Not much moar to it than that


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Iggz said:


> He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him.


Sorry, I missed the part where he's paying for that dude's truck (and the tools in the back of it) and paying his debt to society for rioting. It'll be a start once he does that, but that won't exonerate him.

While I am troubled by the mob mentality of the internet, and death threats are way out of line, public shaming always was (and continues to be) a deterrent to criminals who would engage in such behavior in the future.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

seems like he was set up...... he was prob drunk and his friend prob said "hey man lets go over here by those tv cameras and flip this truck" Alex being wasted went along with it


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish so cal DH had a mob like mentality, maybe we would have more support from forest service.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

cyrix said:


> Don't defend actions like that. There's nothing okay with what he, or anyone else involved did. Try being civilized for a change.


NO ****.

Try reading what I said again and maybe it'll reach your brain. I'm not defending anything other than his own well being.... I couldn't give less of a shlt about someones car, or their tools, that's a material possession. Material possessions that can be replaced.

A persons LIFE can't.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Iggz said:


> A persons LIFE can't.


Stupid things happen to stupid people.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Iggz said:


> I couldn't give less of a shlt about someones car, or their tools, that's a material possession. Material possessions that can be replaced.


I 100% agree that no one should have their life threatened because of this crap, but who will replace that stuff?

The electrician's truck was there because he was working in the building that the truck was parked in front. Prior to the truck getting flipped, burned and looted, a couple of civilized people attempted to defend the truck - only to get beat down by the mob.

Sadly, Alex's livelihood is about to be taken away just as this poor guy's livelihood was taken from him when folks destroyed his personal work truck. Just material possessions though...right?

I honestly hope Alex A. has a backup plan and B. learns a valuable lesson here.

EB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

1) Everyone involved in the destruction of private property should be punished. 
2) Sponsors have the right to terminate a contract if they feel that the rider will/can damage their image. Period.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nicely put EB.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

Iggz said:


> A persons LIFE can't.


DBag gets a DBag's life. I don't see a problem with it.

He would deserve better when he becomes a better person but at the moment he deserves what he got.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Sadly, Alex's livelihood is about to be taken away just as this poor guy's livelihood was taken from him when folks destroyed his personal work truck. Just material possessions though...right?
> 
> EB


Agreed, except 1 person had a choice and the other didn't. BIG difference in my mind.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

People get fired from jobs all the time. All this talk about his life being over - bit of a hyperbole. He did something wrong, there was a consequence, hopefully he is able to move on. The sad thing is, there is still no justice. Punishing a criminal doesn't undo the harm to the victim. In a better world, there would be real apology and working to make things right for the victims of crimes.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Iggz said:


> NO ****.
> 
> Try reading what I said again and maybe it'll reach your brain. I'm not defending anything other than his own well being.... I couldn't give less of a shlt about someones car, or their tools, that's a material possession. Material possessions that can be replaced.
> 
> A persons LIFE can't.


You were making excuses for him and his actions. That's just as bad as saying "oh well it's okay." Those "material possessions" could set the guy back months, have a huge impact on his job and his family for all you know. You're trying to make it sound like someone having their car destroyed is an ok thing to let happen. And what persons life are we losing here? Hmm? No ones. Stop being so damn melodramatic and just suck it up and admit your friend was a ruddy jackass, and is being dealt with in the fashion a ruddy jackass ought to be. Drama queen.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

ebxtreme said:


> the poor electrician who had his personal work truck burned and his entire livelihood destroyed.


Won't his insurance cover the truck? How does getting his vehicle destroyed destroy his livelihood? He's still going to be an electrician...


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

People are arguing that it's okay to destroy people's belongings because, "they are just possessions?" I knew I should have stayed out of this thread. Lets say his brand new bike was stolen? Is that okay because it's just a possession?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Iggz said:


> NO ****.
> 
> Try reading what I said again and maybe it'll reach your brain. I'm not defending anything other than his own well being.... I couldn't give less of a shlt about someones car, or their tools, that's a material possession. Material possessions that can be replaced.
> 
> A persons LIFE can't.


Ok... So hypothetical what if. Super awesome guy X just wins a dh race in front of your house. He's the local hero and everyone starts celebrating. In the craziness of celebrating he helps tip over your truck, light it on fire, then jumps up and down on your bikes which in turn totally destroys them. So what you're saying is you wouldn't care? Even if they're insured and replaceable that's going to be a little while before you get a truck and bikes exactly the way you had them. Thus chapping your steeze because you can't drive chicks around or ride bikes and impress chicks. Think about it. No bikes, no truck, no chicks... It's a hard life.

I've got respect for you man, but just think about the electrician and the fact that his car not only is his means to get to work but it also holds all of his tools to do his work. His job pays for his mortgage and to put food on the table for his family. Just think about it from that angle man.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Oakley should sponsor this guy. Dude is a bad azz.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

Iggz said:


> Are you religious? Do you still look up to the Pope after he sheltered pedophiles? Do you look up to the President after his continuation of economic terrorism throughout our own country and the world? Are you insisting a single illegal act in which no human being was injured is worthy of severely damaging someones life? Are you ignorant enough to believe pushing such hatred toward a drunken teenager is in any way benefiting the rebuilding of Vancouver and lost property?
> 
> I for one don't care what my friends do because no matter what happens I'm going to stand by them in support. Do not assume I'm condoning anything nor support his actions by any means whatsoever. Flipping cars, lighting them on fire and rioting is right fvcked. But my FRIEND is receiving more personal attacks solely because hes a sponsored rider and is put into a bullshlt business-minded ideological spokesperson position. If you think your actions are justified to push further hostility toward him for being one minute fragment in the grand scale of Canadian morons than you're dumber than Sarah Palin.
> 
> PS- I'm GLAD I'm not your fellow anything.


The majority of us don't want to see Alex hurt. We just want him to lose all his sponsorships.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iggz said:


> Are you religious? Do you still look up to the Pope after he sheltered pedophiles? Do you look up to the President after his continuation of economic terrorism throughout our own country and the world? Are you insisting a single illegal act in which no human being was injured is worthy of severely damaging someones life? Are you ignorant enough to believe pushing such hatred toward a drunken teenager is in any way benefiting the rebuilding of Vancouver and lost property?
> 
> I for one don't care what my friends do because no matter what happens I'm going to stand by them in support. Do not assume I'm condoning anything nor support his actions by any means whatsoever. Flipping cars, lighting them on fire and rioting is right fvcked. But my FRIEND is receiving more personal attacks solely because hes a sponsored rider and is put into a bullshlt business-minded ideological spokesperson position. If you think your actions are justified to push further hostility toward him for being one minute fragment in the grand scale of Canadian morons than you're dumber than Sarah Palin.
> 
> PS- I'm GLAD I'm not your fellow anything.


I'm an agnostic libertarian so I don't have a whole lot of admiration for the pope or the president. The shaming of the rioters won't replace what they damaged but it's reasonable to hope that it will deter would-be rioters from doing the same thing the next time Vancouver's team makes it to the Stanley Cup.

Don't mistake my smartassery for intimidation. Burning his house and beating his mother are not actually good ideas. At all. But in light of the fact that we're talking about rioters, I did get a solid snicker out of it when I saw it posted on another forum.

Companies sponsor people to represent them in public. If your friend saw that part of the job description the same way you do - "a bullshlt business-minded ideological spokesperson position" - then he wasn't really cut out for it anyway. That's not an unfortunate side-effect of winning contests, it's what sponsors pay for.

BTW, I don't know if you checked out those links at the bottom of my second reply, but this isn't just about your friend. A bunch of people are going to regret their actions that day. Alex is probably the only one who will get a thread a this site (since he was semi-famous here before it happened) but I _really _doubt he's going to be the only person to lose his job over taking part in the riot.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

DJ Giggity said:


> Oakley should sponsor this guy. Dude is a bad azz.


That would be *awesome*.

I just sent the following to [email protected]:



> I saw that you revoked Alex Pro's sponsorship after the riot. Good call. Please consider transferring his sponsorship compensation to the fine gentleman in the video below, who distinguished himself from us mortals when he made a valiant attempt to prevent rioters like Alex from destroying a hard-working person's pickup truck. His good deeds were captured on video here - it's only about 3 minutes long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll grant that it's a long shot, but how awesome would that be?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

illnotsick said:


> Won't his insurance cover the truck? How does getting his vehicle destroyed destroy his livelihood? He's still going to be an electrician...


If he had comprehensive coverage, maybe. But then again, it's pretty common for insurance policies to exclude damage caused by riots.

Or maybe you meant Alex's insurance should cover it?  I doubt he carried that sort of policy.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Bert Easterbrook is the guy regulating on that punk trying to burn the truck and standing up to the mob. That's a man who deserves some respect. Alex Prochazka can pound sand.

edit: NWS's edit beat me to it.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Someone should steal Iggz's precious Turner. After all its just a "material possession" and no doubt he has insurance


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had two bikes stolen from me before. Go ahead and steal it, you'll get great karma buddy. 

Obviously I was bummed but I got over it. I don't trip out over stupid crap I know will blow over.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Look ....I will make this very simple......if that was your car set on fire or flipped and you caught the guys doing it.....would you like them put in jail and if they were sponsored by Oakley and target....wouldn't be great if they dropped sponsorship....

Honestly he is getting off lightly......I hope he gets arrested and has to pay fines/jail time too......he should help pay for some of the damages.....yeah he fvcked up....but if you do the crime you should pay the time....

That is reality when you honestly think about it....if it was your car


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Easterbrook is, to use this word in as a correct of a use it's ever seen, GNARLY! Well done man for sticking up for what's right even when it wasn't easy.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> I've had two bikes stolen from me before. Go ahead and steal it, you'll get great karma buddy.
> 
> Obviously I was bummed but I got over it. I don't trip out over stupid crap I know will blow over.


Why simplify? You just delight in saying stupid things. Defend a friend - that's admirable. Being an ignorant hypocrite seems to be the next logical step for you.

Having said that, Alex is taking it in the chin. An apology and action on his part to back up the apology will go a long way.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Look ....I will make this very simple......if that was your car set on fire or flipped and you caught the guys doing it.....


And here I was thinking SMT had travelled up to Vancouver to show them Canucks how they do it when the Lakers win! Sorry, dude, my bad.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Great pic. That's not a rioting mob - that's just a couple of people getting in a fight over some truck. Everybody else was obviously just trying to take pictures/shoot video of the whole thing... 

PS. That Bert guy seems to pack a pretty nice right hook.

PS2. Thule - tough as nails. You just can't pay for that kind of publicity.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

> AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself, focusing all of your angst toward the riot damage upon him. People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out...


this is one of the dumbest things i've read in a while. so, lggz, if a riot broke out and say for example somebody you loved got attacked (sister, mother, gf/wife etc) and brutilized. and they caught one of the attackers. 
you'd forgive him based on the fact that it may have been "mob mentality"? i doubt it. too many fu*ktards in this world don't take responsiblity for their actions. i don't care if he was drunk, stoned and following the crowd's lead. it was still his/her choice to riot and pillage.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I think all of this is Brad Marchands fault, he probably antagonized the crowed to riot, possibly told Alex he's a crappy rider, then gave him a little jab in the face.

Go Bruins


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

istandalone said:


> this is one of the dumbest things i've read in a while. so, lggz, if a riot broke out and say for example somebody you loved got attacked (sister, mother, gf/wife etc) and brutilized. and they caught one of the attackers.
> you'd forgive him based on the fact that it may have been "mob mentality"? i doubt it. too many fu*ktards in this world don't take responsiblity for their actions. i don't care if he was drunk, stoned and following the crowd's lead. it was still his/her choice to riot and pillage.


Wait wait wait. I'm going to actually defend Iggz here. We here have no idea where he operates from. Perhaps he's landed on his head one too many times and know not what he say. Or perhaps he's a naive trust fund baby who's completely soaked behind the ear and nuts have yet to drop. Whatever the case, he IS entitled to his insanity. :thumbsup:

But, if I was to walk a mile in his shoes, care in choosing friendships and words would be advised. I look at your Avatar (Iggz, I'm talking to you here) and I see that you may also be a sponsored rider? You just might want to bite your tongue about your opinions until you've determined your sponsor's attitude towards their sponsoree's w/ respect to "supporting" a buddy who publicly and drunkenly turns cars over and prances on it while it burns. Ever heard of the term, "guilty by association"? :skep: Just thoughts to ponder before you go running to defend your idiot buddy.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a feeling that Iggz was also rioting.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Iggz, I can appreciate you supporting your homey, however, the reality is that when that first pic of Alex in front of the truck popped up on the interwebz, he had a chance to MAN UP and admit that he was guilty. Instead, his "apology" was that he had no involvement in the demolition of the truck and instead, he got carried away and was simply posing in front of it (keep in mind - all of the grease on his pants and shirt). Then, a day after his apology, the other pics and multiple videos of him flipping the truck surfaced - which not only makes the apology disingenuous, but also makes him an outright liar. At that point, he pulled his website, his apology, etc.
> 
> EB


Is this summary correct? It's bad enough to act like an immature d-bag while drunk, in a crowd situation. but during the next day when you're sober and have time to reflect on what you did, that's the time to step up and instead he decided to be a lying weasel (if the above summary is correct). when Alex apparently chose to be a lying weasel, that pretty much guaranteed than any further 'apology' he would make down the road would be insincere and useless.


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

A fine example where having talent on a bicycle has no correlation to class, intelligence, or common sense - in either case here...

How I'd love to buy Bert Easterbrook a round for that touchdown...

D


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Dirty D said:


> How I'd love to buy Bert Easterbrook a round for that touchdown...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

As taken from a poster on another site:

"Flip whips not trucks!"


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd be willing to guess a majority of us on these boards are guilty of really stupid things when we were young (I'm 39). I know I have. That is why I am in support of Alex Pro, I know this will blow over in the blink of a eye and he will be back in the next few months stronger than ever. It's undeniable the amazing amount of talent this kid has. One stupid act is not enough to condemn him for life.

There is such a thing as "mob mentality". You can get whipped up into a psychological frenzy and do things you may not do otherwise. I'm not saying that's what happened here.
People need to back the hell off of Alex Pro....

I've never met him or have any association with the dude, i hope his sponsors will keep him.

Bravo Iggz!

Below is from wikipedia: Herd Behavior

Behavior in crowds
Main article: Crowd psychology

Crowds that gather on behalf of a grievance can involve herding behavior that turns violent, particularly when confronted by an opposing ethnic or racial group. The Los Angeles riots of 1992, New York Draft Riots and Tulsa Race Riot are notorious in U.S. history, but those episodes are dwarfed by the scale of violence and death during the Partition of India. Population exchanges between India and Pakistan brought millions of migrating Hindus and Muslims into proximity; the ensuing violence produced an estimated death toll of between 200,000 and one million. The idea of a "group mind" or "mob behavior" was put forward by the French social psychologists Gabriel Tarde and Gustave Le Bon.

Sporting events can also produce violent episodes of herd behavior. The most violent single riot in history may be the sixth-century Nika riots in Constantinople, precipitated by partisan factions attending the chariot races.[citation needed] The football hooliganism of the 1980s was a well-publicized, latter-day example of sports violence.
[edit] Everyday decision-making


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

> There is such a thing as "mob mentality". You can get whipped up into a psychological frenzy and do things you may not do otherwise. I'm not saying that's what happened here.


yes, but there is also something called "taking responsiblity for your actions"...and not laying it off on the "heat of the moment".


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Demodude said:


> I'd be willing to guess a majority of us on these boards are guilty of really stupid things when we were young (I'm 39). I know I am. That is why I am in support of Alex Pro, I know this will blow over in the blink of a eye and he will be back in the next few months stronger than ever. It's undeniable the amazing amount of talent this kid has. One stupid act is not enough to condemn him for life.
> 
> There is such a thing as "mob mentality". You can get whipped up into a psychological frenzy and do things you may not do otherwise. I'm not saying that's what happened here.
> People need to back the hell off of Alex Pro....
> ...


there is a difference between mischievious acts like tee peeing a guys house and criminal acts like helping push over a car (video and pictures show that) and watching it

yeah I have done some stupid stuff when I was young...hell I have done stupid stuff in the last year...BUT THEIR IS A DIFFERENCE....he should serve time/fines/restituition for this


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

SMT- if you were caught, would you have gone to jail?


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

frorider said:


> Is this summary correct? It's bad enough to act like an immature d-bag while drunk, in a crowd situation. but during the next day when you're sober and have time to reflect on what you did, that's the time to step up and instead he decided to be a lying weasel (if the above summary is correct). when Alex apparently chose to be a lying weasel, that pretty much guaranteed than any further 'apology' he would make down the road would be insincere and useless.


It is.

Basically, the next day, the pic surfaced and he was obviously identified. Then he posted an apology to FB..... In some respects, maybe he wasn't lying. I mean....he probably didn't light the truck on fire, but he helped flip it over and then chose to dance in front of it while it was on fire.

_"Hello everybody. By now you've all seen the photo of me taken last night. I want to assure you that I had nothing to do with the arson of the car. Regardless I showed extremely poor judgement posing with it and involving myself that way. I feel very ashamed and want to appologize to my family, friends and supporters for this embarassment. This is not how i want to be remembered."_

http://bb.nsmb.com/showpost.php?p=2537281&postcount=83

The day after he posted the apology, more vids and pics surfaced of him taking part in the flipping/demolition of the truck. At that point, his FB page was taken down, his website, etc.

As you can imagine, folks are way more hostile about this topic on NSMB than the Cali kids apparently are here on mtbr. I personally feel if Alex had come clean initially (aka, "man up" as my dad would say) about his involvement and then offered to somehow make it right, then a lot of folks would've looked past it as a really dumb move by a young kid. However, when you get caught red-handed and then lie that you were just "posing" and caught up in the hysteria, it's awfully hard for folks and I suppose your sponsors to look past that.

By all accounts, Alex is a great young man who has shown some really poor judgment. As a result, I'm sure Alex he'll rebound and take away some tough lessons from this situation.

EB

P.S. I'm gonna offer to buy Bert Easterbrook a beer or three.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Demodude said:


> SMT- if you were caught, would you have gone to jail?


come on be real...If I was caught...I would get cited and or must likely be cuffed and taken to jail...

don't be surprised if police show up at Alex's door and arrest him....that is what happen after Laker riots...people on video were arrested a month to three months down the line after locating the perpetrators...Alex is more well known so it should be easier for the police to track him down


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> come on be real...If I was caught...I would get cited and or must likely be cuffed and taken to jail...


So by your logic, you should: Serve your time, Pay your fines and serve your restitution.. I'll meet you at the police station,-lol


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in awe at people defending Alex and blowing off his actions as if we're the criminals for pointing out his wrongful doings.

Since when shouldn't you man up to your mistakes? 

In today's world, getting trashed in forums and online for acting really stupid is part of the deal. Consider that before you act like a retard and destroy other people's crap and then lie. 

Most agree that had he owned up, he would be forgiven, could pay whatever restitution and move on. Hopefully, he can still clean up this mess and move on. Props to him if he does and becomes a better person for it. But, there is no reason why he shouldn't sleep in the bed that he made for now.

I don't know Alex personally; but, from what I know so far, he's a puplic menace and a liar. He'll get a break when he ownes up propper.

Hats off to Bert Easterbrook for acting like a real man.

And honestly... Uh... won't insurance cover that? Do you know how insurance works? It's not just free money falling out of the sky fixing everyone's problems stupid. It's not like they ruined the guys cell phone or backpack. It's a truck! full of tools and who knows what else.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

This is WHY i do not endorse mainstream sports. everytime some team wins a bunch of IDIOTS celebrate like this year after year and it never changes. If you did that to my truck all you would here would be pop,pop,pop and i wil let you figure the rest out. I hope little ALEX mans up and pays for the guys truck and F**K Michael Vick. I would like to see his ass on a short rope as he did to his dogs. I


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

COLIN M said:


> This is WHY i do not endorse mainstream sports. everytime some team wins a bunch of IDIOTS celebrate like this year after year and it never changes.


No, it's Americans that are poor winners. The Canadians seem to riot when they lose.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Except for Charlie sheen WINNING! WINNING! WINNING!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> ...If you did that to my truck all you would hear would be pop,pop,pop and I will let you figure the rest out...


Pringles party??? :thumbsup:


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

roguebuilder said:


> And honestly... Uh... won't insurance cover that? Do you know how insurance works? It's not just free money falling out of the sky fixing everyone's problems stupid. It's not like they ruined the guys cell phone or backpack. It's a truck! full of tools and who knows what else.


It's a truck, covered by car insurance! Which also covers the belongings inside the vehicle! Insurance isn't free money that falls out of the sky, it's a service you pay for that's there to replace your vehicle in case of damage that isn't your fault. Sounds like YOU don't know how insurance works.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

How 'bout life insurance?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

roguebuilder said:


> II don't know Alex personally; but, from what I know so far, he's a puplic menace and a liar.


If this is all your going to base his persona on than you're just an ignorant ******.

There is an incredibly amount of stupidity going on in this thread. I don't care how hard you pick apart my statements nor what words you want to put in my mouth but I stand by all my statements and would expect any friend to do likewise. Obviously Bert is a hardcore badass, all the power to him and on that note I'll leave this thread with this:

People fvck up. Stop blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Well said....*



roguebuilder said:


> I'm in awe at people defending Alex and blowing off his actions as if we're the criminals for pointing out his wrongful doings.
> 
> Since when shouldn't you man up to your mistakes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Iggz said:


> People fvck up. Stop blowing it out of proportion.


So if this sort of behaviour is to be tollerated, what will happen in the future? Things will go from bad to worse. Look at Greece for a second with their protests and stuff, people got burned alive inside office buildings when they set it on fire! How on earth could they ever get away with it is beyond me. I know it has absolutly nothing to do with this but that's a good hint of what's coming - more uncontrolled chaos just cause it's allright.

Now if you keep yelling "he's got insurance stupid, so who the hell care's" is way, way to easy to justify this sort of action's. The malls which got looted also have insurance so hell why not break thousands and thousands of dollars of shiny window glas and take what you want. You must be having a huge brainfart to talk this right, but if you can't see what would happen if the police _didn't_ do anything about this the future will be allot more violent and careless.

Also you and all others who think that insurance is some god sent free-of-jail card are the reason prices go up. You are very ignorant to think this damage isn't paid with your money, stupid.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Sneeck said:


> Now if you keep yelling "he's got insurance stupid, so who the hell care's" is way, way to easy to justify this sort of action's. The malls which got looted also have insurance so hell why not break thousands and thousands of dollars of shiny window glas and take what you want. You must be having a huge brainfart to talk this right, but if you can't see what would happen if the police _didn't_ do anything about this the future will be allot more violent and careless.
> 
> Also you and all others who think that insurance is some god sent free-of-jail card are the reason prices go up. You are very ignorant to think this damage isn't paid with your money, stupid.


Stupid is the person who can't (or chooses not to) read. I never once said he has insurance "so who cares". I also never said insurance is a get out of jail free card. It's something you pay for for a reason, like when your vehicle gets broken into or stolen and it needs to be replaced. I wasn't justifying anyone's actions, I was clarifying that the electricians life isn't over because his vehicle got destroyed. This isn't going to blow over, because some faceless numbnuts on the internet will never let it go. How did anything alex did affect YOUR livelihood? Let the electrician and business owners who's lives were actually affected choose how to deal with the guy. 
You're very ignorant to be calling for blood when none of this has anything to do with you. You're just as much a part of the lynch mob screaming for punishment as he was part of the mob flipping the truck.

Anything else you want to misquote me on?

Moral of the story, the canucks need to stop losing in the playoffs.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

wasea04 said:


> Iggz and Demo, come on and get real. It's great to support your friends, but it's absolute nonsense to justify them when they act like this.


Not a single person in this entire thread is justifying his actions. Where the hell are you pulling that from?


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Iggz said:


> If this is all your going to base his persona on than you're just an ignorant ******.
> 
> There is an incredibly amount of stupidity going on in this thread. I don't care how hard you pick apart my statements nor what words you want to put in my mouth but I stand by all my statements and would expect any friend to do likewise. Obviously Bert is a hardcore badass, all the power to him and on that note I'll leave this thread with this:
> 
> People fvck up. Stop blowing it out of proportion.


He screwed up MAJORLY, then LIED to everyone about it until more info turned up showing what he really did. Then he tried to save face.

So not only is he a piece of garbage for doing that to someones personal property, but he's an even BIGGER piece of garbage for lying about it to his fans and the public. He had a chance to make amends, but he decided to lie to everyone instead.



Iggz said:


> Not a single person in this entire thread is justifying his actions. Where the hell are you pulling that from?


You've been trying to justify his actions by making excuses for what he did. Trying to brush it off as nothing.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

cyrix said:


> He screwed up MAJORLY, then LIED to everyone about it until more info turned up showing what he really did. Then he tried to save face.
> 
> So not only is he a piece of garbage for doing that to someones personal property, but he's an even BIGGER piece of garbage for lying about it to his fans and the public. He had a chance to make amends, but he decided to lie to everyone instead.
> 
> You keep on kissing his ass though and making exscuses for him though.


And you keep on calling a guy out for doing nothing to you personally. You're just a big of a piece of trash as anyone you're calling out


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

illnotsick said:


> And you keep on calling a guy out for doing nothing to you personally. You're just a big of a piece of trash as anyone you're calling out


But I'm not calling him out.... Are you drunk? How cute though, you think posting here is just as bad as destroying someones vehicle. You are the king of hyperbole.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

cyrix;8176771So not only is he a piece of garbage
but he's an even BIGGER piece of garbage[/QUOTE said:


> Your words not mine.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

illnotsick said:


> Your words not mine.


And they're true. Unless you mean that's calling him out. If so...I've got some news for you and you might want to sit down sport.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I give him props, would have done the same exact thing if I saw a riot....


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

papasmurf99 said:


> i give him props, would have done the same exact thing if i saw a riot....


but i have to feed you!!


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

cyrix said:


> And they're true. Unless you mean that's calling him out. If so...I've got some news for you and you might want to sit down sport.


Where are you from where it's ok to call someone a piece of garbage and not expect to get punched in the mouth?


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

illnotsick said:


> Where are you from where it's ok to call someone a piece of garbage and not expect to get punched in the mouth?


Ah, here we go, the beginnings of ad hominem, I was wondering how long it'd take you. Your question is completely irrelevant friend.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I give him props, would have done the same exact thing if I saw a riot....


They remove the negative rep button?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Iggz said:


> AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself.........





Iggz said:


> So basically, stop being a d-bag.


Iggz, I have no problem with trying to defend this loser, but what's up with the personal attacks? You seem to do this when someone posts something you don't like.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Not a single person in this entire thread is justifying his actions. Where the hell are you pulling that from?


So when you said this you weren't justifying his actions? What precisely were you trying to say then? Or do you just have a hard time with words?



Iggz said:


> People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Demodude said:


> So by your logic, you should: Serve your time, Pay your fines and serve your restitution.. I'll meet you at the police station,-lol


absolutely...If I was there then I should pay for my bad judgement...In June of 2000 I went to game 6 of the Championship Laker Victory. I was on cloud nine and full of energy....I was in a mob of people lighting fires and turning over cars...*.I CHOOSE TO WALK AWAY FROM IT ALL*

There you go...people have choices...He was caught on video turning over a car with others...that car was burned too....*HOW CAN THAT NOT BE A CRIMINAL ACT *???

He should pay for it like any other criminal. He might be a great guy but he had choices and didn't think clearly....again if it was your car...wouldn't you want to see him punished??


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Look people it is this simple

the guy could be a great guy, but he messed up and messed up bad......I like how iggz and ills have defended him because they are friends or whatever but come on...the guy messed up and now needs to pay up....He loses sponsors spends some time with the law...that is all a learning experience....he made a choice to stay and *partcipate* he deserves whatever he gets....period end of story....I hope he learns but if this was Los Angeles he would already be getting arrested too

Honestly, iggs and ills....if I flipped your moms car and your car with help from others....and that car was set on fire....wouldn't you want the full penalty that the law could hand out...wouldn't you want restitution??? if you say no then you are a liar


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder how this debate would have turned if he were arrested vs. just photographed. As far as I am concerned if he had a hand in destruction of property he should be arrested. Too bad laws are broken and enforcement is so lax in most societies. I know he was caught up in the moment, drunk, afflicted by mob mentallity, ate too much sugar whatever these are just more excuses for intollerable behavior. I feel our society is just full of exuses and those that exuse people that really need a swift kick of justice.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oatbag said:


> They remove the negative rep button?


No, it's hiding behind the thumbsup sign. If you click the thumbsup, you then have the choice to neg or prop. Logical, no?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

keen said:


> I wonder how this debate would have turned if he were arrested vs. just photographed. As far as I am concerned if he had a hand in destruction of property he should be arrested. Too bad laws are broken and enforcement is so lax in most societies. I know he was caught up in the moment, drunk, afflicted by mob mentallity, ate too much sugar whatever these are just more excuses for intollerable behavior. I feel our society is just full of exuses and those that exuse people that really need a swift kick of justice.


true dat


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iggz said:


> People fvck up. Stop blowing it out of proportion.


Mocking him on the internet is "blowing it out of proportion?"


----------



## CodyMCP (Mar 24, 2011)

illnotsick said:


> And you keep on calling a guy out for doing nothing to you personally. You're just a big of a piece of trash as anyone you're calling out


So I guess by your logic Hitler was a great guy. I guess since he didn't do anything personally to me I can't say anything bad about him... right?

As far as who the biggest piece of trash is.. grow up. Seriously. :nono:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

The most important part of this story is that Canada is still without Lord Stanley cup for so many years.

A young guy getting drunk and participating in some debauchery? Lets say I am glad that I did not have photographs of me taken some twenty years ago.. But then I was not sponsored to represent a major corporation. 

Sucks to Alex though. Couple less beers next time.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

As someone who knows Alex personally, it bums me out that he's going through this. But, he screwed up and he has to deal with the consequences now. I'm sure he has learned from this mistake. 

I'm fine with you doing whatever the heck you want to your own stuff but going out and messing with others because your angry that a sports team lost a nonsense title is a little ridiculous.

Alex's first mistake was to riot, his second was that he was caught and the most severe mistake was that he lied to everyone about his involvement.

I hope this whole fiasco becomes a lesson to not only Alex but everyone: if you're stupid enough to riot, cover up.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Windowlicker said:


> angry that a sports team lost a *nonsense* title


I think you are now on a no-entry list to Canada.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Axe said:


> I think you are now on a no-entry list to Canada.


I think his dude pass has been revoked and he should come back here when be grows a dick


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

illnotsick said:


> Anything else you want to misquote me on?


Do you feel attacked with my post only directly quoting Iggz and in general every person who says high words about insurance? Read my post over and try to pay some attention before accusing me, I never even mentioned your name.

You are so small minded thinking letting actions as these go by if they don't affect your direct livelyhood. What the hell have you been smoking to make this crap up? If I decide to shoot your neighbour cause he scratched my bike and you never talked to the guy so it didn't cause you problems it's fine?!


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

Iggz said:


> If this is all your going to base his persona on than you're just an ignorant ******.


Thank you for restating the obviousness of my post. Yes this is all I am using to base his persona on. How can I base it on anything else? I don't know him personally like you. Point being... neither does anyone else other than you and his close buddies. All we know is that he rips on a bike and is an ambassador for major corporations. Since being a nice guy didn't get national attention; but, rioting, helping to destroy a car and lying about it did... What are we supposed to think? Good people don't usually riot, flip and burn cars and then lie about it. Vandalism and lies are generally associated with the bad guys. I'd pull his sponsorship in a heartbeat if he represented my product. With the correct reaction,sincerity and maturity, he could clean up and work on getting it back.

Look, I'm sure he and most all of the other rioters involved are generally really nice good people in their day to day lives. They got caught up in the moment. Getting caught up in the moment does not excuse you from responsibility or justice. Pay your dues, accept your stripes and don't lie about it.

I believe in forgiveness. It's a shame to have past transgressions hang over your head when you've changed your ways and made amends. But, you have to put some effort into doing the right thing first.

I like you Iggz. You're funny.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

roguebuilder said:


> Thank you for restating the obviousness of my post. Yes this is all I am using to base his persona on. How can I base it on anything else? I don't know him personally like you. Point being... neither does anyone else other than you and his close buddies. All we know is that he rips on a bike and is an ambassador for major corporations. Since being a nice guy didn't get national attention; but, rioting, helping to destroy a car and lying about it did... What are we supposed to think? Good people don't usually riot, flip and burn cars and then lie about it. Vandalism and lies are generally associated with the bad guys. I'd pull his sponsorship in a heartbeat if he represented my product. With the correct reaction,sincerity and maturity, he could clean up and work on getting it back.
> 
> Look, I'm sure he and most all of the other rioters involved are generally really nice good people in their day to day lives. They got caught up in the moment. Getting caught up in the moment does not excuse you from responsibility or justice. Pay your dues, accept your stripes and don't lie about it.
> 
> ...


great post...I have nothing against the guy.. I hope he can work on his "now image" to get it back to where it use to be...it sucks but that is what you are dealt with when you make poor decisions....honestly this is a big lesson....cameras are everywhere now days...don't get involved because someone is always watching...learn from this


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Windowlicker said:


> As someone who knows Alex personally, it bums me out that he's going through this. But, he screwed up and he has to deal with the consequences now. I'm sure he has learned from this mistake.
> p.


ask him.......What's he going to do for the guy that he helped turn the car/truck over??

maybe he should make that public


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Axe said:


> I think you are now on a no-entry list to Canada.


That's fine with me.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

Commencal still seems to think Alex is worthy of sponsorship.

http://www.commencal.com/web/en/team-2/commencal-riders/alex-pro

Let Commencal know what you think.

Information
[email protected]

Media - Press
[email protected]


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I should get an award for having the lowest rep possible....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I should get an award for having the lowest rep possible....


grow up please....no really grow up


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> grow up please....no really grow up


Fight battles worth fighting, that's a lost cause...you new or what?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> grow up please....no really grow up


Just rep him positively, so he does not get his wish. 

On the topic of his desire to participate in riots and mayhem... It is really not as much excitement as one can imagine. You really need to be seriously high, drunk or just generally off your rocker to enjoy that.

I have got caught in some serious street disturbances in my home country. Both sports and politics related, some with shooting involved. It is scary, stupid, pointless, chaotic, people get hurt, and a good ride on your bike easily beats a week worth of rioting adrenaline rush.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

This mob mentality is indeed lame. Alex Pro is a 20 year old who got caught up in an escalating situation and used extremely poor judgement. Now he is going to have to deal with the consequences. I did some really stupid stuff when I was 20 too, but I think I've turned out to be a decent person. When you live in glass houses...


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

Middle aged jealous poseurs don't like to pay extra taxes and insurance premium stemming from this riot. The least I could do is write to his sponsors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

D.I.S.C.O said:


> Middle aged poseurs don't like to pay extra taxes and insurance premium stemming from this riot. The least I could do is write to his sponsors.


You forgot "jealous."


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

Are 20 year olds considered adults in the US? They are in Canada so I don't think it's fair to say we should be giving Alex a pass because he's an impressionable "boys will be boys" young offender.

Here's a photo of Alex just doing what other 20 year olds do during a riot.









Apparently a company called Ticket 2 Ride distributes Commencal in Canada. They're still standing by their man. 









Ticket 2 Ride run mountain bike tours in BC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

meeeeep said:


> Are 20 year olds considered adults in the US? They are in Canada so I don't think it's fair to say we should be giving Alex a pass because he's an impressionable "boys will be boys" young offender.
> 
> Here's a photo of Alex just doing what other 20 year olds do during a riot.
> 
> ...


Could you please trace and name the person standing behind Prochazka holding the i- phone? Also, please tell me where he works, I'd like to send his employer an e-mail describing how my poo smells like roses.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

altazo said:


> Could you please trace and name the person standing behind Prochazka holding the i- phone? Also, please tell me where he works, I'd like to send his employer an e-mail describing how my poo smells like roses.


I don't know who he is but there are several websites out there working to ID all the rioters.

http://goo.gl/tyMoK

This particular website has been pretty successful and evenhanded in its treatment: http://publicshamingeternus.wordpress.com/


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Iggz said:


> You should just go ahead and delete this thread out of the respect for a fellow rider.
> 
> AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself, focusing all of your angst toward the riot damage upon him. People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out... He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him.
> 
> So basically, stop being a d-bag.


Hey man I'm 38 freaking years old and I had to lose EVERYTHING a time or two. It's called life! The kid should be in jail! Not wondering how he's getting his next new bike. Don't be feeling all sorry for him if he loses all his sponsors. Maybe working a regular job the rest of his life like the rest of us will teach him a LIFE LESSON.

Roadies need to clean up the doping, and DH/FR needs to drop the "I'm a white trash loser" ACT AND LOOK. See all that sponsor money going bye bye every year?! It's because the people paying/writing checks want PROFESSIONAL ATHLETES! It's run by big money corps. now and not the bro bra scene it was 10 years ago. Quit punching holes in your face, get a hair cut, and for Christ sakes... Pull up your pants! Oh yeah and have some respect for the people that support you. HUGE LACK OF THAT GOING ON!

I will say this on the other hand. Before they started testing for weed the crowd was a little less rowdy, and there were not an an alarming number of out of control drunks as there are now.

Damn people don't even know what is "is" anymore. My father taught me along time ago how to avoid s**t like this. DON'T BE THERE! It's such a simple concept.


----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

Clearly this is the action of what happens when too many Molsons are consumed...Just makes you go crazy and do stupid things.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I heard he is also a Toronto Maple Leafs fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> grow up please....no really grow up


Sorry SMT, I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really want you and whodaphuck to like me, I mean, I value your opinions of me more than my life, and if growing up and becoming a deadbeat lameass is what I have to do for you to like me, then that is what I will do.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

altazo said:


> I am surprised however by Cam Zink openly condoning Alex P's actions through the internet, calling him "the King of the Riots." I've been told on multiple occasions that Zink is a spoiled baby and this seems to confirm it. This info comes from people who traveled with him during his teen years (so really not that long ago.) Zink raised my eyebrow when his relationship with Felt bikes ended. That dude was super harsh on the bikes, more less calling them garbage and claiming they were holding him back as a rider. As someone who has been heavily involved in the ski industry for 20 years I can honestly say I've never heard anyone speak publicly about a company they had a relationship with in that manner. Totally unprofessional.


Wow, did you look into Cam Zinks views about this before you posted? or are you just another one of those internet nerds who thinks they know stuff and don't... Yea cam Zink is glorifying Alex Pro aint he? is that why he posts **** like this on his website, thesesus.com?

CAM ZINK HIMSELF SAID: "If anyone in their right mind thinks that posting the picture of the riot is condoning it then you have some serious, serious issues. Using us as one of the scapegoats is beyond me. Is the National Post to blame for running this photo all across Canada? You all seemed to know far more about it than us before this was posted.
Alex is a good person and an incredible rider who made a giant mistake. Calling him a "wildman" in the picture pretty much sums it up to me but in this case "wildman" isn't a compliment. Just because we use "gnar" on a daily basis riding bicycles and "wildman" being Todd Lyons' nickname, doesnt mean their meanings change to "bi tchin" and "we really dig this sh it!" Take the context as you will, but in no way does that condone anyones actions. THIS WAS GNARLY! Think of how many stand up citizens lost their minds, did things they were far from proud of and ended up hindering the rest of their lives. I guarantee you know a few of them. Keep hating and don't read thesensus if you think "Stupid Americans" are ruining the world by posting real events that the world has already seen.
I stand by friends through thick and thin."


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

after skimming though that, i still don't even know why there was a riot?


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

bxxer rider said:


> after skimming though that, i still don't even know why there was a riot?


Therein lies the tragedy of this riot. It was pointless.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

bxxer rider said:


> after skimming though that, i still don't even know why there was a riot?


Canucks lot game 7? Isn't that it?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Canucks lot game 7? Isn't that it?


No, cause some d o u c h e s <see photos above> were going to create trouble that night regardless of who won that game.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

so total mindless rioting? well done to those who rioted


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

bxxer rider said:


> so total mindless rioting? well done to those who rioted


What makes it more appalling are all the apologists posting in Alex's defence.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Mostly because the Bruins crushed the dreams of Canada twice in 2 separate game 7's, specifically against a Vancouver team they were never supposed to beat.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Magsrgod said:


> Mostly because the Bruins crushed the dreams of Canada twice in 2 separate game 7's, specifically against a Vancouver team they were never supposed to beat.


in what sport? american football? basball? football?.... because i am still bit confused lol


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

bxxer rider said:


> in what sport? american football? basball? football?.... because i am still bit confused lol


The crowds were gathered for hockey (stanley cup final). Unfortunately within the 100,000 plus crowd, there was a group that had full intentions of causing trouble no matter what the outcome of the game was (or do kids nowadays normally go out with bandanas/masks/molotov cocktails?).

Too bad there isnt more coverage on how the city of Vancouver pulled together the very next morning and had all sorts of volunteers out there cleaning the mess up. That is what this city is about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> in what sport? american football? basball? football?.... because i am still bit confused lol


Hockey, the only other way to get Canadians that riled up is to tell them Mounties are fake cops, their army is a joke and Molson beer sucks.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Magsrgod said:


> Hockey, the only other way to get Canadians that riled up is to tell them Mounties are fake cops, their army is a joke and Molson beer sucks.


LOL.

Not gonna touch the mountie comment...

Our army doesnt need to be anything special, as our only neighbours that could invade would be the USA and they are too damn busy making a [email protected] mess all over the middle east.

And Molsons is now owned by coors, so ya, their beer is *****


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

006_007 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Not gonna touch the mountie comment...
> 
> ...


Fine then, Labatt sucks!!


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

stupid kanucks


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Magsrgod said:


> Fine then, Labatt sucks!!


Meh, owned by Anheuser-Busch - going from bad to worse :madman:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

"Canadians are funny"


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Iggz said:


> You should just go ahead and delete this thread out of the respect for a fellow rider.
> 
> AP does not need any more asshats, such as yourself, focusing all of your angst toward the riot damage upon him. People get drunk and break other peoples stuff, **** happens. If you're 20 and plastered in the city when a full on riot breaks out good luck overcoming the mob mentality and being the guy that sits it out... He's already come forth and is taking full responsibility for his actions and is obviously going to continue to deal with the consequences that are brought upon him.
> 
> So basically, stop being a d-bag.


Iggz, I've followed you on this site and been a fan but I feel I must respond. Alex is 20 and an adult, not a child. Saying that he is drunk and young is not an excuse for bad behavior. Beleive me, Swell Guy and myself have been there in our day but it's still no excuse. To say that we should give him a break because he is a fellow MTB'r, well I hope you can see the ridiculousness of your statement someday. In the end, we are all citizens responsible for our actions no matter what we do for a profession (or sport). I hope you can see that some day. Calling SG a d-bag is uncalled for. Shame on you.

Cheers


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Meh, owned by Anheuser-Busch - going from bad to worse :madman:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Wow, did you look into Cam Zinks views about this before you posted? or are you just another one of those internet nerds who thinks they know stuff and don't... Yea cam Zink is glorifying Alex Pro aint he? is that why he posts **** like this on his website, thesesus.com?
> 
> CAM ZINK HIMSELF SAID: "If anyone in their right mind thinks that posting the picture of the riot is condoning it then you have some serious, serious issues. Using us as one of the scapegoats is beyond me. Is the National Post to blame for running this photo all across Canada? You all seemed to know far more about it than us before this was posted.
> Alex is a good person and an incredible rider who made a giant mistake. Calling him a "wildman" in the picture pretty much sums it up to me but in this case "wildman" isn't a compliment. Just because we use "gnar" on a daily basis riding bicycles and "wildman" being Todd Lyons' nickname, doesnt mean their meanings change to "bi tchin" and "we really dig this sh it!" Take the context as you will, but in no way does that condone anyones actions. THIS WAS GNARLY! Think of how many stand up citizens lost their minds, did things they were far from proud of and ended up hindering the rest of their lives. I guarantee you know a few of them. Keep hating and don't read thesensus if you think "Stupid Americans" are ruining the world by posting real events that the world has already seen.
> I stand by friends through thick and thin."


Sorry Moose, there's nothing for it, you're gonna have to throw away that Dalton brothers jersey. We know you have a mancrush on Zink, if I recall there was even eye-contact once  , but on this one, he screwed up.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Sorry Moose, there's nothing for it, you're gonna have to throw away that Dalton brothers jersey. We know you have a mancrush on Zink, if I recall there was even eye-contact once :eek, but on this one, he screwed up.


Uhh hmmmmmm....

So your saying he screwed up by not condoning Alex's actions?

You ever met zink? Chilled in his garage and just talked about stuff? If you did you'd have a mancrush on him too.

Just don't say he is praising Alex pro and that he's some snobbish rich *****, when he ain't....


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

its all about small breweries making amazing ale on a small scale not the rubbish in supermarkets. but thats OT


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Uhh hmmmmmm....
> 
> So your saying he screwed up by not condoning Alex's actions?
> 
> ...


You're still missing the whole point. Just because someone is a chill dude and can throw down on a bike, doesn't exempt them from the normal rules. Please don't give me the runaorund with the old "wildman and gnarly we're not meant to be compliments, that's just how we speak" - we all know what they really mean (i.e. "badass and legendary"...). I'm not saying guilty by association, I'm just saying those comments by Zink are not likely to go down well with all the people who are pissed off about the whole riot thing - and as a sponsored athlete himself, he should show some caution/restraint perhaps. The people his sponsors are interested in are not necessarily the inner circle crowd, you know...


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Kokanee?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> You're still missing the whole point. Just because someone is a chill dude and can throw down on a bike, doesn't exempt them from the normal rules. Please don't give me the runaorund with the old "wildman and gnarly we're not meant to be compliments, that's just how we speak" - we all know what they really mean (i.e. "badass and legendary"...). I'm not saying guilty by association, I'm just saying those comments by Zink are not likely to go down well with all the people who are pissed off about the whole riot thing - and as a sponsored athlete himself, he should show some caution/restraint perhaps. The people his sponsors are interested in are not necessarily the inner circle crowd, you know...


Yes, and the quote Moose posted was Zink's response to all the negativity that followed his original comments about the deal. The original response was deleted from Sensus.com, which is weird because if nothing was said that made him sound like a ******, why was it deleted?


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Nm, duplicate post.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

meeeeep said:


> What makes it more appalling are all the apologists posting in Alex's defence.


Precisely. Somehow these fanboys and girls feel Alex Pro deserves special treatment because he's a "good guy" or a "great rider".
:madmax:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I should get an award for having the lowest rep possible....


Not if I beat you to it!!


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Iggz said:


> Not if I beat you to it!!


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

if i was Oakley, I woulda taken the high road and been like "check out our factory rider Alex Pro raising hell in Vancouver! yea buddy!"


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Captain AmerrickA said:


> if i was Oakley, I woulda taken the high road and been like "check out our factory rider Alex Pro raising hell in Vancouver! yea buddy!"


Oakley belongs to Luxottica, which also owns Ray-Ban, Revo, Oliver Peoples.. and makes sunglasses for Versace, Prada..

Does not really fit with drunken rampage of a few knuckleheads. Nothing really does.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Sad that that kid is most likely going to remain a pro rider. 

It's the behavior during moments like that riot - when you think no one is watching - when peoples' character is revealed. If you act like a hoodlum when you think you can get away with it, it's because you're a hoodlum inside, not because you "made a mistake." I think dude knew exactly what he was doing. 

Also sad that someone who has been given so much in life would risk throwing it all away for absolutely nothing.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> No, it's Americans that are poor winners. The Canadians seem to riot when they lose.


no rioting in boston...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Well... oops.

That's hardly the worst crime a pro athlete has ever commited, but I'm with Oakley on this one. They were paying him to represent their brand in a positive light and be a good ambassador for mountain bikers. He's just resoundingly failed to do that, so thye're giving him the boot. Hopefully he'll learn something from the experience.

Nevermind, give it a few months and all will be forgotten, the boy's got talent and someone will pick him up.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> after skimming though that, i still don't even know why there was a riot?


Canadians+Beer+Ice Hockey = Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> No, it's Americans that are poor winners. The Canadians seem to riot when they lose.


That's nothing to be ashamed of. Look at the Greeks - tearing up a whole country over losing a game of Monopoly...


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> Oakley belongs to Luxottica, which also owns Ray-Ban, Revo, Oliver Peoples.. and makes sunglasses for Versace, Prada..
> 
> Does not really fit with drunken rampage of a few knuckleheads. Nothing really does.


Well then shoot an email to them, and before you know it, Alex Pro will be on their news letter "Check out one of our sister company Oakley's factory riders raisin hell in Vancouver!"


----------



## speedoflife (Oct 19, 2010)

What ever happened to natural selection? :nonod:
I'm glad Oakley dropped him. Why wouldn't they? Most people have been drunk and stupid, but they should be held accountable for their actions. How many of you have gotten drunk and tipped over a car? Exactly. OP is a normal guy. That "guy" that tipped over the car is the d-bag.

And to those that use the argument that "you do dumb things when you are young" as his crutch, I'm 19, and I would never do something this stupid. There is such thing as "mob mentaility," sure, but there is also such thing as self control. Which one should prevail? It sincerely confuses me that people could not believe he should be condoned for his behavior.


----------

